# Cert IV in Disability



## Cori (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey folks!

I am working as a Disability Support Worker in Melbourne and am going to do my cert IV in Disability with my employer shortly.

Was just tossing around some thoughts... My partner (Australian) would want to go and live in Germany for a few years. Now before I left for Australia I had no interest in working in a social field and certainly would never have seen me as a support worker. But here I am, very happy with my work too! 
I was wondering if it would be possible to do the same job in Germany and if my qualification is worth something. Took me a while to find out that the German title for the job is Heilerziehungspfleger...  And of course as nearly every proper job comes with a 3 year apprentice- or traineeship. I don't want to be a trainee again...  My cert IV will go for nearly a year but that's mainly because it's beside the work and not done full time.

Has anybody got an idea of how my chances are?

Any help would be appreciated!

Cheers,Cori


----------



## new2thissite (Jul 31, 2013)

Cori said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I am working as a Disability Support Worker in Melbourne and am going to do my cert IV in Disability with my employer shortly.
> 
> ...


Greetings, it was easy for me to get a work permit as my spouse is German. I had my education credentials evaluated at the Bundesministerium and they provide a German equivalent. Speaking the language would be very important. I would recommend finding a company to hire you and assist you in a work visa prior to traveling to Germany. I wish you good luck with your plans!!

Google: 
Bundesministerium
Headquarters Heinemannstraße 2
53175 Bonn


----------

